# Did I order the correct size Burton Jacket?



## waloshin (Dec 27, 2012)

kingneptune117 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just ordered a medium Burton Cushing Down Jacket. I am 5'9 and about 160lb. I have a fairly thin build. My friend wears a medium burton jacket (not sure what model) and it fits me nicely. How will this work out for me? Should I have gotten a large? I can still cancel the order and get a large if needed. The Burton Cushing looks like a pretty large jacket, and it has the sig fit.


Yes most likely. I am 6'2 160 pounds and wear medium jackets.


----------



## kingneptune117 (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't want to risk it. I went ahead and ordered a large. I'll return whichever one doesnt fit.


----------



## CGNY (Feb 21, 2012)

I just bought a Burton Poacher jacket. I am 6 foot, 185 lbs. The large was a little big. I liked it bigger as it covers more of my rear if I decide to sit down in the snow. I just slightly tightened the sleeves and it worked fine. Also it leaves more room if I want to throw a hoodie under the jacket.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

By the time you have snowboard pants and layers on, and things in your pockets - maybe a transceiver strapped to you... You tend to need bigger than you think. 

I have a burton (well Analog) size L (@5'8 165). I thought I should have bought a M when I first tried it on (over a t-shirt and jeans). I thought I should have bought an XL when I came back from my trip.


----------

